

Airbnb Burglary Victim Says Company Tried to Quiet Her - d0ne
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/faster-forward/post/airbnb-robbery-victim-says-company-tried-to-quiet-her/2011/07/29/gIQA7R03gI_blog.html

======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter.
    

This article seems to add nothing that isn't already in the original blog
post, submitted and discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2820615>

If I'm wrong, I'd appreciate some indication as to what this article adds,
because I've missed it.

========

ADDED IN EDIT: I remain completely perplexed by down-votes on this sort of
comment. I see I get them, but I just don't understand. The submission is just
duplicating something already submitted, it contravenes the explicit site
guidelines, and it risks splitting and therefore replicating discussion.

------
rick888
Wouldn't you?

I would most certainly at least try to get the user to remove the blog post or
update it.

